# Islam in Europe Growing Rapidly



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering

Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece are creeping up to the no turning back point of 10%!

Sweden and the U.K. are just about at 5%.

But keep in mind, this was the 2010 census. These numbers have skyrocketed with the migrants and illegal immigration flood.

By 2020, France, Germany, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece can be north of 15% and Sweden and U.K. could be pushing 10%.

The flood will not slow down. The burden to care for these freeloaders will be on the native population who will have few kids in order to pay for he enormous families Muslims have.

Who knows haw far gone they will be in 2050. Just look to Lebanon as the roadmap. They have a Christian majority and prosperous country. Then slowly but surely Islam took over. They went from a challenged majority to a persecuted minority. They went from as high as 70% to as low as 20% in roughly a century and that percent decreases every year.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 3, 2017)

My god's holier than your god.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 3, 2017)

The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.

It's a ticking time bomb brought to Europe by idiots with a cultural death wish.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.
> 
> It's a ticking time bomb brought to Europe by idiots with a cultural death wish.


 
Perhaps you can reach them here.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 3, 2017)

That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.

This is not irreversible, but Liberal European leaders must be voted out of office now.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> 
> This is not irreversible, but Liberal European leaders must be voted out of office now.


 
Indeed, intolerance requires intolerance, unleash the fundamentalists.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Jan 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> ...


Hilter 1939
Obama  December 2016


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> ...




Fenton, honey, I know you are profoundly stupid and so probably can't help it, but this is a case of Islam against secular humanism, not Islam against Christianity.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 3, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> 
> This is not irreversible, but Liberal European leaders must be voted out of office now.



 I agree. ISIS has already said they want to create a caliphate and what better way to do it then to flood Europe and the US with Muslim refugee's.

If the leaders of Europe had any brains they would boot every Muslim out of their country before they have more attacks with their citizens killed.

They truly have no brains at all and will have no one to blame but themselves.

Idiots one and all.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.
> 
> It's a ticking time bomb brought to Europe by idiots with a cultural death wish.



The growth in just the last 2 years has be alarming. They are right there with France now. And it is only growing and growing! 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 3, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.
> ...



 What I find amazing is how all the numb nuts who prattle on about "celebrating diversity" are the same ones responsible for the Islamization process in Europe that will destroy such. 

 Diverse cultures like French, German, British or Italian aren't worth preserving to these morons -- only the jackboot of Islam is.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

tyroneweaver said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



Incorrect characterization. Obama is closer to Stalin than Hitler. However, he is nothing close to a murderous thug. He is just a cowardly leftist ideolog.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> ...



Some people do not choose to sit by and let the wolves in unchallenged.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

Claudette said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > That is the same formula Muslims have used for a thousand years to infiltrate. The individual character of each European country is going to fade along with the quality of life. Tourism will evaporate, and the growing Muslim populations will put ever greater strains on the Social programs of each country. Obviously violence will escalate with more frequent and more bloody Terror attacks. There will also be Nationalist groups striking back. It is not going to be pretty.
> ...



They are not the only ones. Gaddiff, Ayatollahs and Sadam stated Europe will be conquered in a bloodless coup by Islamic immigration.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Claudette (Jan 3, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.
> ...



They only have themselves to blame.

They are the ones letting them into their countries.

They think they are doing the humanitarian thing.  Lending aid.

I'm sure the taxpayers in these countries aren't to thrilled with having to support all these refugees  especially when these bastards start killing.

If they had a brain they would boot them all out.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 3, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


 
Yes, they use their iphones to post anonymously on chat boards.  Intrepid.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 3, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...


 

It's all good for the US/Israeli arms industry.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 3, 2017)

The Left Globalist idiots have dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Our own American Left Globalists have been somewhat successful in doing that here as well. But we have Donald Trump. So we have some hope that Obama's awful damage can be repaired. 

But Western Europeans don't have much hope. The Left Globalists aren't going away. They're still firmly entrenched in power. They've changed the demographics so significantly, there's likely no going back now. Muslim populations have exploded. And they're still rapidly increasing. Only a Right Wing Revolution can save them now. That's the reality.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 3, 2017)

Fenton Lum said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



I guess you are too retarded to understand what a bloodless coup.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## montelatici (Jan 5, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> The Left Globalist idiots have dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Our own American Left Globalists have been somewhat successful in doing that here as well. But we have Donald Trump. So we have some hope that Obama's awful damage can be repaired.
> 
> But Western Europeans don't have much hope. The Left Globalists aren't going away. They're still firmly entrenched in power. They've changed the demographics so significantly, there's likely no going back now. Muslim populations have exploded. And they're still rapidly increasing. Only a Right Wing Revolution can save them now. That's the reality.



No immigration system was dismantled.  Like there are no borders between states of the United States, there are no borders between the states of the European Union. The problem is that the EU has to decide whether it wants commit crimes against international humanitarian law by blowing the migrant ships out of the water or bring the migrants to safety in adherence to the law. 

A Nazi revolution won't solve anything.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left Globalist idiots have dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Our own American Left Globalists have been somewhat successful in doing that here as well. But we have Donald Trump. So we have some hope that Obama's awful damage can be repaired.
> ...



Yeah, good luck with all that. Enjoy.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 5, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Non sequitur.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 5, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hey, enjoy your Muslim Invasion. It's not like you have a choice. It's gonna continue regardless. I doubt the Left Globalist damage can be repaired. There's no Donald Trump on the horizon for Western Europe. The Left will wreak much more havoc. It isn't done yet.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jan 5, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering
> 
> Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece are creeping up to the no turning back point of 10%!
> 
> ...


An all out war against Islam is the only answer.  Wage war until only an extremely small number exist, and monitor them.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 5, 2017)

Europe is being overrun by Arabs just like the USA and Canada are being overrun by Asians.

Same as rats everywhere too.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 5, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering
> 
> Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece are creeping up to the no turning back point of 10%!
> 
> ...


Notice how the Eastern Europeans are NOT as stupid as the Western Europeans.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 6, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering
> ...



Likely too late for that. Western Europe's Left Globalists have altered the demographics so dramatically. To be blunt, they allowed too many Muslims into their countries. There's no turning back now. Any wars to be fought, would have to be internal wars. There would have to be several Civil Wars fought in the region. And i just don't see that happening.

Sadly for Western Europeans, Merkel in Germany summed it up accurately...'The People are just gonna have to get used to it.' The Immigration flood gates have been opened. And there's nothing the People can do about it. The awful Left Globalist damage in Western Europe, likely can't be repaired. There is no going back.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 6, 2017)

Europe's secret weapon, the Jesuits.  

*The Society of Jesuits: soldiers of Christ*

http://www.thetimes.co.uk/tto/faith/article3713070.ece


*"European churches say growing flock of Muslim refugees are converting"*

European churches say growing flock of Muslim refugees are converting

*"THE NUMBER OF MUSLIM REFUGEES CONVERTING TO CHRISTIANITY IN EUROPE IS RISING."*

Read more at World Religion News: "Why are Muslim Immigrants Converting to Christianity?" http://www.worldreligionnews.com/?p=30675

and even Brietbart

*"Migrants Convert to Christianity in Droves"*

Iranian Migrants Convert to Christianity in Droves


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > The Left Globalist idiots have dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. Our own American Left Globalists have been somewhat successful in doing that here as well. But we have Donald Trump. So we have some hope that Obama's awful damage can be repaired.
> ...



You are the stupidest fuck on this board! Islamist like you will be eradicated it is only a matter of time!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 7, 2017)

montelatici said:


> Europe's secret weapon, the Jesuits.
> 
> *The Society of Jesuits: soldiers of Christ*
> 
> ...



Read ur own article. The migrants are doing it to avoid deportation. They are not doing it to change religions. They will still practice Islam and destroy the country from within!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



I am a Roman Catholic that despises Islam.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 7, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > Europe's secret weapon, the Jesuits.
> ...



Actually, they go to church and their kids will be baptized as Christians.  In a generation they will forget about the silly Muslim sect.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 8, 2017)

montelatici said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Bullshit you are a Muslim!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2017)

Articles: The Five Stages of Islam

Some of the countries are further along than the percents, because of leftist dominance and pussifucation of their society.

5 Stages of Islamic Conquest: <2%
1. Establish Beachhead
Harmless minor demands. The article is wrong the US and Canada are in stage 2. Thanks Obama.

2. Establish Outpost: 2-5%
Luxembourg, Italy, UNITED STATES, Canada, Australia, Spain, Norway and Ireland

3. Establish Sectoral Control over major Cities: 5-10%
Russia, UK, Germany, France, Greece, Austria, Sweden, Netherlands, Belgium, Switzerland and Bulgria

4. Establish Regional Control: 20-50%
Cyprus

5. Total Control and Brutal Suppression 50%>
Kosovo

Once you get to stage 3 they become a political power and strong voting block. Limpdick leftists placate them to their own countries detriment. It is hard to reverse at that point. Too bad most of Western Europe falls here.

Again scary the loss of rights (esp for women) of Islam wins!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## fanger (Jan 9, 2017)

5 Stages of Jewish Conquest: <2%
1. Establish Beachhead
Harmless minor demands.

2. Establish Outpost: 2-5%


3. Establish Sectoral Control over major Cities: 

4. Establish Regional Control: 


5. Total Control and Brutal Suppression 


Once you get to stage 1 they become a political power and strong voting block.

There, fixed it for ya!


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 9, 2017)

These discussions are meaningless. The Left Globalists have dramatically and permanently changed the demographics in Western Europe. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. There's no turning back now. Muslim populations will only continue to rise. They have a foothold. Western Europe's dark times are only just beginning.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> These discussions are meaningless. The Left Globalists have dramatically and permanently changed the demographics in Western Europe. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. There's no turning back now. Muslim populations will only continue to rise. They have a foothold. Western Europe's dark times are only just beginning.



Most are in stage 3 so I agree the hour is getting late. They may not be able to fix it and preserve their Democracy. That is the truly scary part.

However once these countries move to stage 4. Only civil war will decide the future of Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 9, 2017)

Russia is the furtherest along.

The Coming of the Russian Jihad: Part I

They currently have a huge Muslim
population (some estimate as high as 25%) and it is only growing while the native Russian population is shrinking rapidly. It growing through constant high legal and illegal immigration from the numerous surrounding Muslim countries and from extremely high birth rate from the ones that are already there.

Russia is moving into stage 4 and it could soon be irreversible. If Islam ever took over nuclear Russia, then expect a nuclear Holocaust.

However prior to that within stage 4 expect a bloody war by the tough native Russians to take back their homeland


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 9, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > These discussions are meaningless. The Left Globalists have dramatically and permanently changed the demographics in Western Europe. They've dismantled Immigration Systems all across Western Europe. There's no turning back now. Muslim populations will only continue to rise. They have a foothold. Western Europe's dark times are only just beginning.
> ...



Right Wing Revolutions and Civil Wars are the only things that can save Western Europe now. And i just don't see that happening. The Left Globalists control everything. 

NWO Globalist institutions like the EU, would have to collapse before any meaningful changes could occur. And i'm just not optimistic about the NWO Globalists being run out of power anytime soon. I feel the damage has already been done. No turning back now.


----------



## GHook93 (Jan 10, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Civil wars usually devastate both sides. This also would be closer to a world war with many countries fighting


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jan 10, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Damage done. The Left Globalists have created chaos. Western Europe's dark days have only just begun.


----------



## montelatici (Jan 10, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Ma vafanculo te ed ir budello di tu ma. Musulmano na sega. Sono Livornese di scoglio.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 18, 2017)

By 2100 Europe will be a different place and not in a good way. You would think terrorist attacks would make Europe rethink itself, but nope they are voting in open border leftists:

By 2100: Russia & Bulgria will have a 50%+ Muslim pop. Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece will be 40-50% Islamic. Sweden, Spain, Italy & the UK will be above 25%!

We need to destroy Islam prior to this soft conquest!


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## fanger (Jul 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> By 2100 Europe will be a different place and not in a good way. You would think terrorist attacks would make Europe rethink itself, but nope they are voting in open border leftists:
> 
> By 2100: Russia & Bulgria will have a 50%+ Muslim pop. Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece will be 40-50% Islamic. Sweden, Spain, Italy & the UK will be above 25%!
> 
> ...


How does this version sound to you?
_By 2100: Russia & Bulgria will have a 50%+ Jewish pop. Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece will be 40-50% Jewish. Sweden, Spain, Italy & the UK will be above 25%!

We need to destroy Judaism prior to this soft conquest!_
See why you sound like a Nazi?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 19, 2017)

fanger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > By 2100 Europe will be a different place and not in a good way. You would think terrorist attacks would make Europe rethink itself, but nope they are voting in open border leftists:
> ...



How ironic that a thing that is here for the express purpose of hating on Jews would call somebody else the Nazi.

 For starters, however, there is nothing in current demographic shifts that would indicate anything like that possible.  Jews have been LEAVING western Europe in droves due to subhumans like you.   Besides, they assimilate rather than wanting to replace liberal western values with their primitive ways.


----------



## fanger (Jul 19, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


"subhumans" *Untermensch ?*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jul 19, 2017)

fanger said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



What makes you a subhuman is your hatred of a small minority rather than your ethnicity, which is unknown here.

I realize you are stupid, but that much should be obvious.


----------



## fanger (Jul 19, 2017)

What makes you a subhuman? I don't feel hate for a small minority, I do point out the injustice done in your name by the israelis, "it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 19, 2017)

fanger said:


> What makes you a subhuman? I don't feel hate for a small minority, I do point out the injustice done in your name by the israelis, "it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"



no such principle exists------it was to be  applied to ALL EXISTING COMMUNITIES-----not just gentile
communities. -----logically the principle applies to ALL COMMUNITIES IN THE MIDDLE EAST----
the former ottoman caliphate, _theoretically,  _rejects the filth of arab socialist nationalism


----------



## montelatici (Jul 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you a subhuman? I don't feel hate for a small minority, I do point out the injustice done in your name by the israelis, "it being clearly understood that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine"
> ...



No, it was to apply to the non-Jewish communities, as stated in the Mandate. Why do you lie constantly?  

"Whereas the Principal Allied Powers have also agreed that the Mandatory should be responsible for putting into effect the declaration originally made on November 2nd, 1917, by the Government of His Britannic Majesty, and adopted by the said Powers, in favor of the establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people, it being clearly understood that nothing should be done which might prejudice the civil and religious rights *of existing non-Jewish communities in Palestine...."

The Avalon Project : The Palestine Mandate*


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > fanger said:
> ...



OH-----the jews were slated for extermination as per the filth of baathism----the homeland for jews
idea actually being -------as Baathist pigs often state-----A CONVENIENT UN MANDATED 
CONCENTRATION CAMP FOR  "THE FINAL SOLUTION"   as the PRIME DIRECTIVE of
ARAB NATIONAL SOCIALISM.     I got news -----the concentration camp inmates successfully
resisted your Auschwitz agenda.    Your program failed again


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 19, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Yep. The Jews don't even make up 0.5% of any European country. In fact most are under 0.01%. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Votto (Jul 19, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The German Muslim population is now over 6 million.
> 
> It's a ticking time bomb brought to Europe by idiots with a cultural death wish.



Maybe those Germans will finally kill off all the Jews after all.


----------



## GHook93 (Jul 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Montelatici is a Muslim that openly admits to believing the Elders of Zion. He is not worth the time (same with fanger).

See how he ignores the OP and goes presenting a fake report from a white supremacist website on Israel! He is scum.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



he is an important asset to the messageboard-----he presents the BAATHIST  POV.    One of the
most important aspects of BAATHISM  is that it is ENTIRELY consistent with KORANIC LAW.  
Baathism is a  pathway to  Shariah and arab SUPREMACISM by stealth


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jul 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


Monte has an agenda.  He just can't seem to fulfill it.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 19, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



Hi there.  I'm a Roman Catholic, I've never even seen the Elders of Zion website and The Avalon Project is a Yale University digital source for historic documents. The text I posted was from the League of Nations's Mandate for Palestine.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 19, 2017)

montelatici said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




ok ----so you admitted that you have no idea as to what was going on in Palestine thruout the
19th and 20th century-----that you knowledge is entirely superficial but you have  "opinions'----based
on nothing


----------



## montelatici (Jul 19, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



I have forgotten more than you will ever learn about what was going on in Palestine throughout the 19th and 20th century.


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2017)

montelatici said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...



no doubt you are also adept in the field of astro-physics


----------



## fanger (Jul 20, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > montelatici said:
> ...


And you are a waste of time, you ignored the example I gave, what if we changed the word muslim to jew in what you posted.. you  post like a Nazi 
Sent from my really expensive look at me Phone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



fang-----you provided no "examples'  of anything


----------



## fanger (Jul 20, 2017)

irosie91 said:


> fanger said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


go back and read post 44


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 20, 2017)

fanger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > By 2100 Europe will be a different place and not in a good way. You would think terrorist attacks would make Europe rethink itself, but nope they are voting in open border leftists:
> ...



you did not 'PROVE'  anything by your fantasy projection-----you simple described Muhummad's
rationale for his death bed directive which included the expulsion of ALL JEWS FROM ARABIA---
read your koran


----------



## Issa (Jul 22, 2017)

7% in Russia, Drumpf's holly land. 22 million in china and 172 million in India. Have a good sleep tonight. We Muslims wish you a happy life. Live and let live.



GHook93 said:


> It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering
> 
> Germany, France, Netherlands, Belgium and Greece are creeping up to the no turning back point of 10%!
> 
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 22, 2017)

Issa said:


> 7% in Russia, Drumpf's holly land. 22 million in china and 172 million in India.* Have a good sleep tonight. We Muslims wish you a happy life. Live and let live
> 
> ever try telling THAT ONE----to an escapee from a shariah shit hole?*


----------



## Issa (Jul 23, 2017)

Sharia? Where? Syria? Lybia?Yemen? Algeria? Where....maybe Saudi Arabia but those guys are wealthy.


irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 7% in Russia, Drumpf's holly land. 22 million in china and 172 million in India.* Have a good sleep tonight. We Muslims wish you a happy life. Live and let live
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Sharia? Where? Syria? Lybia?Yemen? Algeria? Where....maybe Saudi Arabia but those guys are wealthy.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...





Issa said:


> Sharia? Where? Syria? Lybia?Yemen? Algeria? Where....maybe Saudi Arabia but those guys are wealthy.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...



your answer makes no sense----every country with a muslim majority is more or less a shariah shithole-----even "relatively" enlightened lands like Egypt


----------



## Issa (Jul 23, 2017)

I'm sorry you don't know what you talking about. 
Egypt has churches and Christians have their judicial code and are treated as their Muslim countrymen and women.
Go read or better yet visit the country and educate yourself. 



irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Sharia? Where? Syria? Lybia?Yemen? Algeria? Where....maybe Saudi Arabia but those guys are wealthy.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> I'm sorry you don't know what you talking about.
> Egypt has churches and Christians have their judicial code and are treated as their Muslim countrymen and women.
> Go read or better yet visit the country and educate yourself.
> 
> ...



I have worked CLOSELY with many Coptic Christians-----right here in the USA-----try
educating Yourself.    The presence of churches make things ALL OK?    You are very naïve----
just in the past few months several churches have been attacked in that shariah shit-hole.  
PS---I have relatives with background in lots of different shariah shit holes-----including
Egypt


----------



## Issa (Jul 23, 2017)

Mosques have been blown up too....this is the post west intervention in the middle East. Coptic lived amongst Muslims for hundreds of years peacefully. Even under the caliphate they were protected and still are.
Black people are still mistreated and harassed in this country doesn't make this country a racist one. Same goes for Egypt.





irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you don't know what you talking about.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Mosques have been blown up too....this is the post west intervention in the middle East. Coptic lived amongst Muslims for hundreds of years peacefully. Even under the caliphate they were protected and still are.
> Black people are still mistreated and harassed in this country doesn't make this country a racist one. Same goes for Egypt.
> 
> 
> ...



you are a very propagandized muslim------you got your information from the  weekly Khutbah
Jumaat feces fling.     Did I mention the fact that my very own husband was BORN in a shariah shit hole under the filth and stench of dhimmia?     I have relatives who fled Iran when the  AYATOILET DOGS got power    -------are you very young?     You seem to be clueless


----------



## Issa (Jul 23, 2017)

Nah just happen to be a Muslim who lived in a Muslim country. Your bullshit hate is what's wrong with this world. There are tensions yes. But one has to look at the source issue and address not just sort to name calling and bigotry.
Example under Saddam Christians, Jews and other religious group were living together just fine and may I add there was no Isis.....ans guess what happened after the invasion?
I let you finish that one.




irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Mosques have been blown up too....this is the post west intervention in the middle East. Coptic lived amongst Muslims for hundreds of years peacefully. Even under the caliphate they were protected and still are.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 23, 2017)

Issa said:


> Nah just happen to be a Muslim who lived in a Muslim country. Your bullshit hate is what's wrong with this world. There are tensions yes. But one has to look at the source issue and address not just sort to name calling and bigotry.
> Example under Saddam Christians, Jews and other religious group were living together just fine and may I add there was no Isis.....ans guess what happened after the invasion?
> I let you finish that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jul 24, 2017)

1- Shariah law is not practiced in Iraq.
2-thr US invaded and occupied Iraq on false fabrications.
3-the invasion empowered terrorist groups, that result in the deaths of thousands of Muslims and other religious groups.

And if Iranians decided to go with Shariah law and chase the Shah out that's their problem not anyone else's.




irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Nah just happen to be a Muslim who lived in a Muslim country. Your bullshit hate is what's wrong with this world. There are tensions yes. But one has to look at the source issue and address not just sort to name calling and bigotry.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2017)

Issa said:


> 1- Shariah law is not practiced in Iraq.
> 2-thr US invaded and occupied Iraq on false fabrications.
> 3-the invasion empowered terrorist groups, that result in the deaths of thousands of Muslims and other religious groups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jul 24, 2017)

You clearly not a normal person. I whole heartedly suggest you Check with a psychologist.



irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > 1- Shariah law is not practiced in Iraq.
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 24, 2017)

Issa said:


> You clearly not a normal person. I whole heartedly suggest you Check with a psychologist.
> 
> is that they best you can do?      lol  "you are not a normal person"  <<< is that a line
> you learned last Friday.     In fact  ISIS is in Iraq-----The ISIS people practice the same
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Jul 25, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > It is very scary the rapid rate of Islamization of Europe. As of 2010 (7 yrs ago), the numbers are stagering
> ...



I'm surprised how few there are in Portugal.  I think that's my next place to visit.


----------



## theHawk (Jul 25, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



Germany's push for globalism and multiculturalism is going to lead to another World War.  They are destabilizing Europe yet again, and the progressives are cheering it on.


----------



## Issa (Jul 25, 2017)

More than 40.000 Muslims live in Lisbon.
That country was under Islamic rule for centuries in the past and it's population wasn't massacred, churches weren't demolished and Christians were exterminated....unlike the Europeans and what they did in the rest of the world. Throughout history.



theHawk said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2017)

[


Issa said:


> More than 40.000 Muslims live in Lisbon.
> That country was under Islamic rule for centuries in the past and it's population wasn't massacred, churches weren't demolished and Christians were exterminated....unlike the Europeans and what they did in the rest of the world. Throughout history.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jul 25, 2017)

Lol you have your own version of,history apparently ...european Christians killed millions and converted the indigenous,people of the lands they occupied, and they slaved them. If Islam was as evil most of South Europe would be Muslim and millions would've been exterminated. But instead they were granted freedom of religion.


irosie91 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> ...


----------



## irosie91 (Jul 25, 2017)

Issa said:


> Lol you have your own version of,history apparently ...european Christians killed millions and converted the indigenous,people of the lands they occupied, and they slaved them. If Islam was as evil most of South Europe would be Muslim and millions would've been exterminated. But instead they were granted freedom of religion.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Issa (Jul 25, 2017)

You need your meds ASAP...and learn how to quote please. It's sad that you are a hating bigot though!!!


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jul 29, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


The EU has threatened Poland by stating that if Poland didn't comply and take in the Muslims, the EU would strip Poland of its sovereignty.  The only way I can see the EU doing that, is by military force.  If it came to that, the US should side with Poland, Hungary and the Czech Republic.  Slovakia originally said it wouldn't accept the Muslims, but under threats, they gave in.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 30, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



You'll accept their New World Order... or else.

That's where we're at with the Globalists. Their Order is being implemented by force.


----------



## montelatici (Jul 30, 2017)

LuckyDuck said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



That is bullshit.  The EU has said if Poland removes the independence of the judiciary it will be not allowed to vote in EU decisions.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Jul 30, 2017)

Sadly, it's too late for Western Europe. They've allowed their White Liberal Cuckolds to dismantle their Immigration Systems. They've been thoroughly Cucked. There is no turning back.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 30, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...






You've hit upon Europe's fundamental problem.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2017)

theHawk said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



The american corporate state requires more war, empires always feverushly seek to expand as they go into decline.  Petro dollar baby, economic colonization of the planet, our constant destabilization of the middle east which includes partering with Islamists.  It's just who we are, indigenous populations have always required cleansing from any land mass/resource we covet.  The once "new world" shtick has now become THE world.  And who we wish to erase must always be cast as "evil" and "savage".

Same as it ever was.

_"An all out war against Islam is the only answer.  Wage war until only an extremely small number exist, and monitor them."
_
In other words, they are the new "american indian".


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 1, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Sadly, it's too late for Western Europe. They've allowed their White Liberal Cuckolds to dismantle their Immigration Systems. They've been thoroughly Cucked. There is no turning back.



Not true, but the hour is late that is forsure. France is the closest to be fucked since their Muslim pop is a little over 10%. However the rest of Western Europe has at least a decade before that hsppens


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Dschrute3 (Aug 1, 2017)

GHook93 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, it's too late for Western Europe. They've allowed their White Liberal Cuckolds to dismantle their Immigration Systems. They've been thoroughly Cucked. There is no turning back.
> ...



Muslims have a foothold. They're already establishing independent enclaves within many Western European nations. So i'm sorry, but it is too late. The damage has been done. The white Liberal Cuckolds have wreaked too much destruction. They've changed the demographics permanently. Things are gonna get much more dark & chaotic in Western Europe.


----------

